# Westernport Sat 19th May



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Will be heading out for a day on WPB targeting anything that swims past. Heading out early Sat to beat the falling tide. Looking for a big winter gummy. Low tide near Corinella 8.00am and the following high 3.15pm. Any takers?? Steve.


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Steve,

you probably think I'm trying to avoid your trips 

After spending all last Saturday fishing and then recovering on the couch on Sunday I don't have a leave pass this weekend. 

I do have Friday week off and I reckon its about time that SharkBait III landed its namesake so I will be keen to see how you go.

Regards
Grant


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

No worries Grant, looks like I`m going to have to work now anyhow. Bugger! Steve.


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Good luck Steve

Forecast is a bit toey mate.

Cheers

Scott


----------

